# Darton horizontal bow



## bowfan (Aug 31, 2004)

Wasn't that called the "Stinger" ?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Why don't you give Darton a call?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Some guy made it called the Halfbreed, but I don't think it came from Darton. It looks pretty funky to me.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Darton Stinger*

Yes, you are talking about the Darton Stinger. The grip was adjustable for different draw lengths. It also had a forearm support like a wrist rocket slingshot.
Since I have been browsing ebay, I have seen maybe 6 of these for sale at various times. They usually close between $50-75. Heavy bows, over 5 pounds.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

test


----------



## gorn (Nov 7, 2004)

I have seen on the net, a bow conversion kit that allows almost any of the modern compounds to be shot horizontally like a crossbow.
Im sure they call it a "hand bow". I know its not what you were looking for but thought you may be interested in having a look anyway.
Sorry I cant remember the website.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

The bow is definitely a Stinger. Mountineer also made one but I can't remember what it was called. 

Try [email protected] and see if George wants to sell the one that he has. Tell him Chris sent you.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz,

Naz at Tent City in Toronto has one hanging on his wall as well.

Dennis


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*cool*

Imagine that 2 of these bows in Ontario. Who would have thought it 

Merry Christmas Dennis


----------

